# Topics > Pet tech > Pet wearables >  Waggit, smart collar, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

facebook.com/waggitdog

twitter.com/Waggit_Dog

linkedin.com/company/waggit

instagram.com/waggit_dog

Co-founder and CEO - Susan Sierota

Co-founder and CMO - Carrie Dolan

"Waggit: Wearable Health Tech for Man’s Best Friend" on Kickstarter

"The smartest dog tracker suitable for every dog collar" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waggit launches a smart collar to track your pup’s health"

by Megan Rose Dickey
October 10, 2017

----------

